# Big Brother is already here! D&S Show #115



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

*BONUS SHOW!*

Google is watching everything you do and so is the government. Are they partners? Big Brother is already here and the only thing to do now is decide if you're going to be their property.

Denton and Sasquatch Show #115 ? Denton and Sasquatch

Yes, we realize we are talking about the evils of YouTube ON YouTube. Ironic?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

More of this type of show please. Less Skype faff though please. 

Good show guys. Enjoyed it. 

Fangfarrier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Google and Facebook saw Obama many times during his tenure. I read an article a long time ago ,where one of the 3 letter agencys cloned Googles search engine to monitor your stuff.
And Google admits to watching and reading your emails.
I am getting rid of droid phone after this one expires..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> More of this type of show please. Less Skype faff though please.
> 
> Good show guys. Enjoyed it.
> 
> ...


I had to look up "faff." :vs_laugh:

What Skype faff would you like us to stop?


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Denton said:


> I had to look up "faff." :vs_laugh:
> 
> What Skype faff would you like us to stop?


The dropping of calls and reringing not to mention the hello hello time. Funny as it was it was quite worrying about the timing in this show.

It's a shame you can't podcast straight from your brain. Now THAT I'd pay for!!

Fangfarrier

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ohhhh, trust me brother you DON'T want to know what's going on in there.


fangfarrier said:


> The dropping of calls and reringing not to mention the hello hello time. Funny as it was it was quite worrying about the timing in this show.
> 
> It's a shame you can't podcast straight from your brain. Now THAT I'd pay for!!
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

We always said “FB is a government agency and suckerberg is just a front man”. Is that even right, can you say suckerberg and man in the same sentence?

If y’all disappear we’ll know what happened...


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> We always said "FB is a government agency and suckerberg is just a front man". Is that even right, can you say suckerberg and man in the same sentence?
> 
> If y'all disappear we'll know what happened...


If they say we committed suicide, know we were suicided. Suspect Hillary.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is what Yahoo has been doing. Your information is not your own with Yahoo:

https://www.naturalnews.com/2018-09...ning-user-emails-to-build-psych-profiles.html


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Denton said:


> Here is what Yahoo has been doing. Your information is not your own with Yahoo:
> 
> https://www.naturalnews.com/2018-09...ning-user-emails-to-build-psych-profiles.html


Google blatantly reads your emails. My wife, being a Realtor made a point that privacy acts are being violated, especially when she submits contracts through her email. I am using protonmail now.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Google blatantly reads your emails. My wife, being a Realtor made a point that privacy acts are being violated, especially when she submits contracts through her email. I am using protonmail now.


Protonmail. Got it. Will pass it on.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

ProtonMail, yes! I’m there too...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

